# Successful MP embed! Woo!



## Lane (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been trying to get these fish soaps not to melt, or fall apart, when I embed them and I finally (at like 2am this morning  :roll: ) got a full successful eight bars! I cut one in half and used it in the shower and it didn't come apart! Woo! Had to share.   They are scented Ocean. Even the embed is scented.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2008)

Everytime I see one of your new awesome photos...  I am reminded of how much mine suck....


----------



## digit (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool beans!!!!!    

Digit


----------



## Lane (Jul 16, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Everytime I see one of your new awesome photos...  I am reminded of how much mine suck....


 Haha! Your photos don't suck!  I spend a a lot of time digitally working with my pictures. This is one of the originals, I never did get my photo box to work out right.:






.... I just pulled one off of your Etsy (Hope you don't mind!) to use as an example...Your image files are HUGE by the way, gave me a lot of space to work with.
Original picture:





I cropped it to take the date out and enhanced it. I added Blue brightness and subtracted red, increased the contrast and took down the brightness. A lot of photo programs give you the option to do a basic enhance, but it is just a brightness tool. If you add too much brightness it can really wash out your color. Contrast and blue hues are probably my more valued photo weapons...





Sine your images are so large, I did a fancy zoom crop. A good way to add an extra image to your etsy listing without having to actually take an extra picture and do extra photo editing...


----------



## Deda (Jul 16, 2008)

Lane, Those soaps are adorable! 

Thanks for explaining about the pics.  Mine were coming out all 'pink' I sent my lightbox, cameras, lights and backdrops to a friend who is a photographer, he had to write down all the individual settings for me so I could take a decent picture.  (Mostly manually adjusting the white balance)

I think all the tools you mentioned are in photoshop.  I just didn't know what they did!  

D


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lane,

Very impressed...not only does your soap look great but your photo editing skills are awesome! I had to go play around with some of my photos on Paint Shop Pro as soon as I read this thread.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lane (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks! I do work for a couple Etsy & online sellers. They take the pictures and then hire me to edit them.  :wink: As long as the image is in near focus (I can also enhance photo sharpness for etsy banners and such) and the image file is larger than 1000x1000, I can work some magic.  :wink: It's the actual photography I need to work on within my own photos....


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 16, 2008)

Outstanding job Lane 8)  8)  8) 

Those really are cool looking.


Munky.


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 16, 2008)

Lane, you have so many talents!  So impressed!


----------



## Lane (Jul 16, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Lane, you have so many talents!  So impressed!


 Thanks! I just bored reallllllly easy. I've never had cable so I have to do something with my time


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks perfect!!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 17, 2008)

cool soap!


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

beautiful job!  I love when you throw pics up on here


----------



## beadella (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW, great job, Lane, they look really FISHY!!   So glad you have broken your streak, even though it was reeeeeeally late at nite-ski!   

And as to your photo editing miracles............WOO-HOOOOOOO!!!  

And Tabitha, don't beat yourself up about those photos you took, looks like all you need is a little Lane magic and they will look WIZZ-BANG for sure!!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 17, 2008)

Your soap and photos look great!!!


----------

